# Sad today



## LostJB (Aug 3, 2011)

So, its been 3 months since my H met the OW. 2 months since I found out and 1 month since I filed for divorce. I keep waiting for hings to get easier. But today I've gone from feeling normal and grounded, so just plain sad. 

I can't help but think about the past 10 years and all the happy things. But the happy things make me anything but happy. If possible, they are harder to think about then the mean and hurtful things. 

I've been working with my counselor, and I know that I'm not to blame. I know that I can't fix him. I just really can't get past this feeling of loss. I know it should be him feeling this not me. Eventhough I dont feel bad about moving forward with divorce, the fact that he hasn't fought fo rme in any way is so crushing to my soul. To feel so unwanted. To feel like this whole life together wasnt worth anything. 

Why is the anger somuch easier to deal with than the hurt?


----------



## Riverside MFT (Oct 5, 2009)

LostJB said:


> So, its been 3 months since my H met the OW. 2 months since I found out and 1 month since I filed for divorce. I keep waiting for hings to get easier. But today I've gone from feeling normal and grounded, so just plain sad.
> 
> I can't help but think about the past 10 years and all the happy things. But the happy things make me anything but happy. If possible, they are harder to think about then the mean and hurtful things.
> 
> ...


It is all part of the grief cycle LostJB. You will feel sad, angry, bitter, depressed, guilty, and so on. The good news is that with time, the duration of these "episodes" will not last as long and the length of time between them will also increase. Hang in there (and keep your chin up  )


----------



## smartyblue (Jun 22, 2011)

You should check out this blog. This woman was also married 10 years and her husband cheated and left. Reading her writings will help you understand that what you are feeling is not unusual.
Divorcing Mr. Wrong | Infidelity, Divorce, Relationships & Love

My blog is similar but not as personal as hers 
athenavox

We've all been there. It hurts like hell. It may take 3 months, it may take 2 years, but one day you will feel less sad than today. Sorry for your pain; I really am.


----------



## Frankaz (Aug 22, 2011)

I don't have much advice to give because I'm going through this myself, but I wish you the best of luck and hope everything works out okay.


----------



## cj9947 (Jul 9, 2011)

It will get better...it just takes time...hang in there...


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

Hopefully with time, it will get better

You are moving into a whole new world, with a fresh start----just take plenty of time, take care of yourself, keep busy, and life will again be good----The sun will come up manana.


----------

